# CD9, first round of clomid, ultrasound tomorrow - buddies or advice welcome :)



## lorileigh

I am currently on CD9. I took Clomid for the first time on CD3-7. I am going in for an ultrasound tomorrow. 

Anyone been through this and know what to expect? Are they checking the size of the follicles or something else? 

Anyone in a similar time in their cycle and want to be buddies?


----------



## mommypaula

I am cd 7 and am taking the clomid 4-8 ~50 mg.....Its my first round for this try...My dr isnt monitoring me just gave me the clomid and said cd 21 bloods to see If you ovulate and if I dont she wants to put it up to 100 mg.... I would like to know by u/s if I am but I guess not just have to wait I guess....I took Clomid with my DS in 2006 and got pg the first time so I am hoping it works this time just as good!! Good luck I hope your scans go great !!!:dust:


----------



## lorileigh

thanks! I only have one fallopian tube, so I am kind of anxous to also see what side the follicles are on. I wish I could find something to read about what size they should be or something like that.


----------



## mommypaula

Google ..... Girl since starting all this I have been on it non stop pretty much trying to find anything and everything possible that I can to help or questions I have!! I have both my Fallopian tubes but have wonderful PCOS and very rarely ovulate on my own...And i was mistaken I added a day up there I am actually day 7 today...opps was getting excited I guess trying to rush the month along...lol 
My cousin has one Tube and she got preg with her son in 05...it took alittle bit but they did it!! and it was natural!! So you got this!!! I have no idea what size their suppose to be....I just know the basics that you ovulate and so on!! lol:thumbup: 
How is your symptoms so far?? since your a couple ahead of me I will know what I got coming lol :winkwink: already having some slight cramping ... :happydance: I normally hate cramping but to me it feeels like something is working!! YAY:happydance:


----------



## Mis_Aimz_TTC1

firstly Good Luck =)

Im on my last round (only had 3) 150mg, I'm not being monitored either, but using opk's and have just started tempting. On my first round I didn't have any symptoms but the 2nd one I have strong O pains (well Im certain they were) then about 2-3 days after I started cramping for about a week, So im hoping this round will go quickly, I got no symptoms or side effect and I get my BFP, or should I say WE ALL GET A BFP =)


----------



## mommypaula

I try to chart with my bbt but i am such an awful sleeper...so I dunno just looks all crazy...so just kinda got fustrated and sorta gave up!! OPKs I was told with PCOS it kinda is no use cause it wouldnt work...So kinda just working with what we got !! lol I am on day 4 of clomid and cramping on and off is that sorta normal?? I mean wow way to early to ovulate right?? My dr just gave me 3 months and sent me on my way I was like um okay!! THANKS lol so if I have like 3 at a time this girl not gonna be happy lol !!! 
I really hope you get your:bfp: ...... well all of us do get a :bfp:

SUPER DUPER :dust::dust: to you two....


----------



## lorileigh

Thanks everyone for your replies. I really haven't had any side effects at all with the Clomid. I took 50mg this cycle.

Well, my ultrasound went pretty well, I guess.

I had 9 follicles. 5 on the bad side, 4 on the good side

There sizes were:
Left (bad side): 17, 14, 10, 9, 9
Right (good side): 15, 10, 6, 7

I am on CD10, and they are supposed to grow 2mm a day. So by CD14 (when I typically ovulate) they should be +8 from whatever they are now. 

The doctor said that when they are released they are normally between 22-24 mm. So I have three that could be mature at the time of ovulation (2 on the bad side and 1 on the good side)

He said, normally, one should take over and get bigger and the rest should all start to get smaller. They are going to do another ultrasound on Monday (CD13) to hopefully see which ones got bigger and hopefully will be released. 
 
So I guess I just wait until Monday and hope that the one on the right wins out...


----------



## lorileigh

> My dr just gave me 3 months and sent me on my way I was like um okay!!

Paula - I read that a lot on here that doctors just prescribe the Clomid and wish you luck. I am glad that my OBGYN is being so proactive. It's good to see what the numbers were today and I'm even more glad that he is doing another ultrasound on Monday to make sure they are growing like they are supposed to. 

For me more information makes me feel better :thumbup:


----------



## Mis_Aimz_TTC1

Lorileigh, thats heaps good news =) GL for you on monday, Hope its all positive =)

More information would be a lot easier, then at least you know exactly what is going on. Its really hard where I'm from, Im able to go the my GP and get bloods done to see wether or not Im producing the right hormones (pretty much self monitoring).

Yeah I got my clomid from my Gyno, took me 3months to get in and initially see him =/, he then ran the test on myself and OH, which came back all good for him, PCOS for me, and couldn't find wether or not I O'd. So he gave me 3months worth too, I was told to take 50mg days 2-6, 100mg days 3-7 and 150mg days 5-9. I didn't even know you was supposed to be monitored, all the info I read did have anything like that, until I joined one forum site and copped a lot of crap for taking it unmonitored because I asked why shouldn't it be taken whilst not being monitored =/, all a little harsh, but I suppose its safer then buying it over the net lol?

Yeah I was also reading with PCOS & taking clomid that OPK's can give you false answers and you shouldn't use it with it. 

My Gyno's instructions were: Take it on your days, have intercourse 14-15 days after the first day of your cycle, test for pregnancy 3 weeks after (incase I needed to start taking provera again), if it does start on its own, follow that step again. 

So I just got the bay cheapie opk, sorta might help, and I also brought some forelife sperm care lube, (meant to be similar to that preseed), cause it always get a little dry around O, especially after taking the clomid! (Sorry if TMI).

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE =), GL ALL!!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

lorileigh said:


> I am currently on CD9. I took Clomid for the first time on CD3-7. I am going in for an ultrasound tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone been through this and know what to expect? Are they checking the size of the follicles or something else?
> 
> Anyone in a similar time in their cycle and want to be buddies?

I'm on CD1 and will be on my first round of Clomid starting on CD3! How's it going?


----------



## mommypaula

Just took my last pill today!! nothing severe for me yet!! Lorileigh you ovaries sound promising!! I hope it works out for you!! I wish I knew what was going on really!! If i was ovualting or not!! And stuff !! It would be so nice!! 
This is actually my second time on clomid...I have one clomid baby already hes 4 ....it took the first time and wasnt monitored then either!! I think Honestly it depends on the Ob/gyn you get whether they monitor you or not!! I guess !!
It has taken me six months of tests and getting in to see the dr FINALLY and then more test for both me and DH....FINALLY got the clomid....!! YAY!! 
No side effects for me but like I said last pill for me was today cd8!! excited Hope this works!! :) FOR ALL OF US!!


----------



## lorileigh

Today is CD13 and I had my second ultrasound. 

On the left side I had a 24 and a 17
On the right side I had a 20

He is pretty sure I will release the 24 on the left (most likely tomorrow). Since I don't have a left fallopian tube, this doesn't help much. There is a very slight chance, but not very likely. 

By tomorrow though, the 20 may be a 22, and I could release both of them! We have a lot better chances if my egg is on the right side, so obviously this is what I'm hoping for! 

He is going to do bloodwork and another ultrasound next Tuesday, just to see what's going on, to confirm that I did ovulate and to see if he can tell which ones were actually released. 

So all in all, I would say that is good (but not great) news!


----------



## mommypaula

Awesome but sucks at the sametime....Wish they were for the right!! I hope your Right releases too!! that would ROCK!!:happydance:


----------



## lorileigh

Maybe it's the Clomid, maybe I never really ovualted before, but I have some crazy ovulation pains going on today and yesterday! Not extremely painful, but just very weird uncomfortable feeling going on in my lower abdomen. 

Yesterday morning it was mostly my left side, but last night and today I feel it more on my right. So that gives me a lot of hope that both sides did in fact release an egg!! Or at least it feels like they are.


----------



## lorileigh

My temperature still hasn't gone up and I'm trying not to read too much into it. I had +OPKs but the pain, so I'm really hoping that I did ovulate. Usually my BBT is the one consistent thing though, so I'm just a little freaked out about it not jumping up like it normally should.


----------



## mommypaula

It makes me feel alittle better I havent had alot of pain alittle but not much!!! So was freaking alittle that wasnt working!! I mean I got some of the side effects but no O pain yet!! I am soo hoping it is from your right!! 
I was gonna do my bbt this month but I dont sleep well I wake up on and off thru the night so not to sure on how long I been asleep just kinda doing the bd every other day to cover my bases until atleast the 1st!! I hope it works for us both it would ROCK!! 
I dunno Yesterday I felt all excited and just knew it was gonna work this month...But today I am feeling alittle doubtful!! But just gonna try and stay positiveish until I can test and know for sure!! 
Are your O pains like severe? Well really painful cause mine hurts alittle just not to where I know for sure if its O pain or just pain...lol ???


----------



## lorileigh

mommypaula - I totally get the up and down emotions too. Some days I'm 100% convinced I'm already pregnant and some days I feel like this will never work. 

The Ov pains weren't too bad, just something I guess I've never felt before. I felt them most when I had been sitting or laying for a long time and then went to stand up. Kind of a dull, cramp in my lower abdomin like someone had punched me in the stomach.


----------



## mommypaula

Man I had the worlds worst cramps ..this weekend to the point where I didnt want to get outta bed...It was crazy!! but got thru it! Thank God yesterday was the worst!! it lasted about three days!! I believe we are just in the waiting game now which Me being an impatient person hates waiting...Thats why I dont do well with surprises!! lol 
It kinda felt like someone was stabbing me in the abodomen!! well I guess if that would feel like anyway lol..... No more cramping ....kinda nervous to see the results cause it was on both sides so nervous I ovulated atleast 2 eggs !! scared lol 
and look at me all worried I wasnt feeling anything!! :) 
We GOT THIS!!!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

CD6 for me. Failed two rounds of Clomid, TTC for #3. Issue seems to be ovulation, just recently started seeing an RE and am going through all the testing right now. We will have to see what is recommended after all testing comes back. 

Baby dust to you ladies!


----------



## lorileigh

mommypaula - mine hurt from both sides too, but I'm pretty sure I released two eggs. I go for my ultrasound and bloodwork in about a half hour, so I am pretty anxious to hear what they say.


----------



## lorileigh

So my appointment went pretty well. They did bloodwork to test my progesterone levels, but I'll have to wait a couple of days to get the results back. They also did an ultrasound. The folicles had gone down to an 11 and a 9, which I think leads them to believe that I did ovualte one both sides. 

The ultrasound tech also saw a small sack inside my endometrium lining. She said it was too early to say for sure if it was a baby or just a small area of fluid, but she sounded optimisitic. When the doctor looked at it, he said, "If it wasn't so early, I would say that it looks like you're pregnant." 

I'm only 7DPO, so I know it is waaay early to get my hopes up, but it is really hard not too! My normal cycle would have AF show up on Friday, so if I make it that long, I'm going to test this weekend :love::unsure:

She printed off a copy of the ultrasound for the doctor to see, but I could tell she wasn't going to give one to me (probably didn't want to give me false hope...) so I took this picture of the screen with my phone when she left me in the room alone to get dressed :thumbup2:

I know I would only be 3 weeks along, but it sure looks like something is in there, right???

https://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv80/lorileigh16/US_1.jpg


----------



## mommypaula

HI:wave::wave: Cpk...nice to see ya in here.....Tests can be a pain I know!

OMG I AM SO EXCITED !! I HOPE IT IS A PREGANANCY!! Got my fingers crossed I wish I was there with you but I think I am only like maybe 2dpo or 3 dpo so I got a bit to go~~ :thumbup: I know my hpt better be + when I test after all that damn crapping that hurt like I dunno what!!! 

omg I hope it worked!! I saw and read the pics and almost yelled YES!!! for you lol ~~~ :hugs:


----------



## mommypaula

\\:D/Oh and If it works for both of us I will only be a week behind you!!!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Lori,

if that's a picture of your uterus, that is considered your 'yolk sac,' and if you have a yolk sac, you are pregnant. I used to manage a radiology office so I know a lot of these things by heart! Hope you see a big :bfp: on your test!

Thanks for the welcome guys! I'll keep you updated on my test results and what's in store for me next!


----------



## lorileigh

Thanks cpkmomof2! She said it could be a gestational sac or it could just be fluid. Did you ever hear of a fluid sac like that? She said my endometrium lining was still an 11, which apparently is good.


----------



## Cpkmomof2

No I've never heard of that with a lining that thick. And besides, fluid sacs are not detected on normal ultrasounds most of the time, you would need an SIS (like I'm getting done) to see if I have any fluids or polyps in my endo lining! I'm pretty sure it's a yolk sac..that's what it looked like with both my kids! I'm pretty sure in two weeks you're going to see it moving..like..a heartbeat kind of thing! It's adorable!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

So today is CD7..and it's looking like it's a little start of LH getting elevated..maybe I'll O this month!


----------



## lorileigh

Thank cpkmomof2! That makes me feel good to hear. 

I hope you do ovulate and then BD like crazy!!!


----------



## mommypaula

Heyyyyyyyyy:hi::hi:........Sorry wasnt on here Yesterday IT WAS MY BIRFDAY! YAY !!! 

ANyways.....I am with CPK when she says its a sac for a baby!!!! I think in a couple days your gonna see a :bfp: when you test!! IM excited for ya!! 

Cpk.....I have never used OPKs so I hope your gonna get your surge and ovulate!! 

Baby dust to both of you !! :dust:

I think I may be finally done being sore from the clomid and ovulating!! It hurt at one point so bad!! But it is the price you pay i guess!! But I wont be able to test or know whats up till next week !! :happydance: I am so excited to just test already and hope it worked!! But i am maybe like 4 dpo so WAYYYYYYYY to early but almost broke down and did thank god I cam to my senses and didnt!! lol 

Good Luck to you both!! :thumbup:


----------



## lorileigh

thanks mommypaula! and Happy (late) Birthday to you!!!!


----------



## mommypaula

Lorileigh when do you get to test ?? I get to test next week !!! so you should be able to soon!!


----------



## lorileigh

If this cycle is like my last two, AF should arrive today. So if she doesn't (FX'd) I'm going to test in tomorrow morning. My temperature was still way up, which is a good sign. It usually plumits the day I'm going to start.


----------



## lorileigh

mommypaula - what day are you planning to test next week?


----------



## mommypaula

I think I am gonna start testing on wednesday!! Cause I am not actually due for af (if she comes on her own) until the 11th...so YAY!! I am excited ....!!! :) I cant wait I have been watching the calender of each day ticking by soooo slow!! I have several symptoms I have spotted but dont know for sure!! So we will see!! 

CPK- so did you get your surge yet?? 

Lorileigh its today did you get a positive?? please oh please tell me!!


----------



## lorileigh

I took a test last night and another one this moring and they were both a .............:bfp: I am over.the.moon excited!!! 

mommypaula - Wednesday will get her before you know it!


----------



## mommypaula

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I knew it!!! So excited for you !! 
I can't wait for Wednesday to get here!! I want 
To see a BFP TOO!!


----------



## mommypaula

Got a very Faint :bfp:


----------



## lorileigh

Congrats mommypaula!!! any line is a positive and that is fantastic news.


----------



## mommypaula

I hope so its still real light so kinda nervous!! but there is a line so excited!!


----------



## lorileigh

mine was light too. Are you going into the doctor to have them confirm with a blood test? They can tell a lot more that way by what you hCG level is?


----------



## mommypaula

I am actually gonna call today and see if they want me too!! with military I have learned to not just expect things so yah!! did a didgital test yesterday and it said PREGNANT!! :) My first appointment is March 6 !!! which is completely crazy but I went and got me some of those one a day prenatals...OMG have you seen how big their pills are holy cow!! lol


----------



## lorileigh

congrats!!!! that is wonderful news. I talked to my obgyn yesterday about my pre-natals and he said most of them were pretty good. He just said to make sure I didnt have one with too much Vitamin A b/c that has been linked to some birth defects. He also recommended taking fish oil, b/c it can help with the baby's brain development. 

I can't imagine waiting until March 6th! I would go crazy with impatience. 

I'm so excited for you! now we can be bump buddies! what will this make your due date?


----------



## mommypaula

how much is too much Vitamin A?? now scared lol 
The one a day prenatals have omega3 (fish oil in them) so yay!! 
Ya March 6 they wont see you at the dr until your atleast 6 weeks which is poo i will be 7 and half at that point so something I gotta deal with!! 
My Due date Is OCTOBER 20th ...... which is pretty cool cause halloween (well close) baby!!! 

YAY for bump buddies !!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lorileigh

I think my due date is October 17th, so that is really close! 

I think any pre-natal vitamin should have an OK amount of Vitamin A. I know I read that a pregnant woman should not take a regular multi-vitamin b/c it has too much Vitamin A. You're probably fine if it is made for pre-natal.


----------



## mommypaula

SO had a woderful weekend NOT!!! Thought I was having a miscarriage I took a Pregnancy test Sat afternoon cause I just had one left....it was a big fat:bfn: neg i was like holy wtf is going on!!! about an hour later started spotting!! Called the after hours place they told me to go to ER ....so I went and after being violated 2 times (ya that sucked) and thought of possible ectopic I found out it was actually a Chemical....Damn Dr said all false positves on the tests but luckily thanks to this website I know what a Chemical is so ....Ya I hada chemical it never actually implanted!!:nope:
SO after all that we are gonna take thismonth off and try again in March !! As mydr is only giving me three months then sending me to a specialist!!! SO yup super Horror story there lol!!!


----------



## lorileigh

I am soooo sorry Mommypaula! my heart is just breaking for you. I'll be praying for you during this time. I hope you get your BFP very soon!


----------



## mommypaula

Thanks it was a nightmare but also very glad that it wasn't a full blown miscarriage and also a learning experience......not to just trust those tests get a blood test!!! We will prob try again next month!! Just really sucked cause until sat night i believed I was pregnant!! Better now took a day and went completely off grid and just spent the day with the hubs and stuff!! That helped a lot!! Now to just enjoy this month and try again next month!! ;)


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Congrats Lori! Sorry ive been MIA for a while, just finished my last clomid cycle, cd10 ultrasound tomorrow. What are considered mature size follicles?!


----------



## lorileigh

Thanks Cpkmomof2! They told me that a follicle size of anywhere from 20-24 was considered mature and would most likely be released.

They are supposed to grow about 2mm a day, so if yours was on CD10 and you typically Ov on CD14, you would add about 6-8 to your sizes(depending on what time of the day your scan was...) 

On my CD10 scan, I had 9 follicles. 5 on the bad side, 4 on the good side 

There sizes were: 
Left (bad side): 17, 14, 10, 9, 9 
Right (good side): 15, 10, 6, 7 

----------------
By CD13 and I had my second ultrasound. 

On the left side I had a 24 and a 17 
On the right side I had a 20 

------

Hope that helps! What were your sizes?


----------

